# You like Cigar ****? I got yer cigar **** right here



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2007)

Okay, so these are pics of my latest purchase. The B&M near me, Two Guys Smoke Shop was doing their March Madness one day sale. Everything was at least 20% off (including singles). As an added bonus, the Bahias and Puros Indios were 50% off.

Yes, that includes the Padron 1964 Anniversary Smokes which work out to a price of $10.80 per stick. Not too shabby.

Sale is unfortunately an in person event only, but if you live near Salem, NH or can get there by 10:00 tonight, its worth checking out.


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

Wow. Even with the price break I wouldn't be able to get all that. 

:dribble: :dribble:

I would need a walk-in humi !

:lol:


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Wish I lived closer!


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Fwap 

Fwap 

Fwap

They are opening their store next month here in Nashua. Can't wait!


----------



## ilikebigash (Feb 17, 2008)

I don't think I can run fast enough to get there; but holy cow that's beautiful!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Show-OFF!:lol:Awesome smokes and great deals


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

So when are you having us all over....LOL


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

now thats a frickin awesome pickup


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Sweet!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Holy Crap. Awesome pickups!!


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

That is a very nice pick up and a great sale!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Outstanding pickups!!!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Very nice. My jaw dropped when I saw the pictures.


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

Damn, you are the Hugh Hefner of Cigar ****!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2007)

don't worry kiddos. There is another name for this. Some call it "ordinance"

And yes, I'm probably done cigar shopping for the next six months or so.

Guess I did go a bit overboard...


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Very nice!!


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Man..what a haul!!!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Holy crap...thats is amazing. theres about 5 or 6 of my most favs there.


----------



## Athenya (Mar 6, 2008)

I live right near there.....but unfortunately cant make it to the sale. Last time Jon was here, I took him there but they were closed, so we ended up going to Twins in Derry (which is a GREAT place, very nice guys that run the shop).

Nice catch there though


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Impressive.


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Holy Freakin' Hell!!!!!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

that is impressive and you could never go overboard just remember that


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

very impressive collections.........


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Jim--

And I thought I had some heavy ****--you be the Man!!!!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

What a haul!! I would need 80% off to buy that much - well done!!


----------



## threecrazychefs (Jan 15, 2008)

wow i said wow


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice pics


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Wow! This definitely falls under the original "Are you shitting me?" clause in the original CigarLive Manifesto (very hush-hush), so my comments must be short and in this format:

"Are you shitting me?" :biggrin:

CD


----------



## Jimmy Robusto (Mar 2, 2008)

Dayum! I got wood over that one!


----------



## Txbob (Feb 2, 2008)

Nice Haul


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

:dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

very nice!


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow, Jim. Between this and the new smoker, you've got to be sleeping in the guest room (or at least I would be).


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2007)

The smoker got prior approval. As for the cigars, well, let's just say what she doesn't know won't hurt me. Plus, I'm pretty much done buying boxes for the next six months or so (couldn't fit any more into the humidor) so, when you average out the costs over six months, it is not quite so bad.


----------



## ksnake (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow! Very nice haul! Enjoy your new stash. And thanks to your bomb, I will enjoy some of it too! :whoohoo:


----------

